# Entitlement to TAFE SA courses as state sponsored 489 visa holder



## Enam1974 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello,

I'm a prospective immigrant of South Australia under 489 visa (state sponsored) stream. Once get there, I'm looking at taking a certificate IV level course (Community Development/services) at TAFE SA. Now, as being a state sponsored migrant, shall I be entitled to subsidized courses (or at domestic rates)? If not, what should I do to take such a course as I heard that securing a job in SA is difficult without Aus education/experience?

Seeking advice from knowledgeable members.

Thanks


----------



## kazim_gemini (Mar 22, 2013)

Enam1974 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a prospective immigrant of South Australia under 489 visa (state sponsored) stream. Once get there, I'm looking at taking a certificate IV level course (Community Development/services) at TAFE SA. Now, as being a state sponsored migrant, shall I be entitled to subsidized courses (or at domestic rates)? If not, what should I do to take such a course as I heard that securing a job in SA is difficult without Aus education/experience?
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am also in the same boat but would be landing in Tasmania.
Please share your experience / opinion if you have got answer of above query.

Thanks,

REgards,
Kazim:clap2:


----------



## senps (Mar 25, 2015)

Enam1974 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a prospective immigrant of South Australia under 489 visa (state sponsored) stream. Once get there, I'm looking at taking a certificate IV level course (Community Development/services) at TAFE SA. Now, as being a state sponsored migrant, shall I be entitled to subsidized courses (or at domestic rates)? If not, what should I do to take such a course as I heard that securing a job in SA is difficult without Aus education/experience?
> 
> ...


Appreciate if you could share your experience mate


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi All,

The good news is that 489 holders are eligible for the government subsidised training. Please refer to this SA's TAFE website.


Participant eligibility for government subsidised training courses | WorkReady - Skills and Employment



The government subsidised training an individual can do depends on whether or not they are working and the qualifications they already hold.
Eligibility for subsidised training

An eligible participant is an individual who, at the time of enrolment in government subsidised training meets all of the following eligibility criteria.

The individual either lives or works in South Australia, and is:

an Australian or New Zealand citizen, or
a permanent Australian resident, or
the holder of a state sponsored visa on a pathway to permanent residency (Visa types as below)

and is:

aged 16 years or over and not enrolled at school, or
aged 16 years or over, enrolled in school and undertaking training through the Training Guarantee for SACE Students (TGSS), or
undertaking training through a training contract as an apprentice or trainee in identified courses.

Eligible individuals may be able to access:

one foundation skills course (if their upfront assessment of need indicates the need)
up to five bridging units at every qualification level (if assessed to need them)
unlimited priority courses.

Based on the participant's training and employment level they may also have access to:

Highest accredited non-school qualification at first enrolment


Access to

No qualification or unemployed job seeker who is registered with an Employment Service Provider


a total of

one Certificate II course

two courses from Certificate III to Advanced Diploma level

Qualification up to Certificate II level


a total of

two courses from Certificate III to Advanced Diploma level

Completed a Certificate III or above (including university qualifications)


a total of

one course from Certificate III to Advanced Diploma level



Participants can only be enrolled in two subsidised courses at a time. Specific projects and initiatives subsidised through WorkReady may stipulate additional criteria and coniditions which will apply in addition to those outlined above.
Training Contracts

Training places delivered as Training Contracts will not be limited by an eligible person’s training account history. Traditional trades with unlimited places on the STL will have a priority course status in the system and will automatically bypass an eligible person’s existing training account history.

For all other Training Contracts, Providers can request an exemption using the Special Circumstances Exemption form to ensure existing training account history is not a barrier to an otherwise eligible person.

Special Circumstances Exemption form (Word)

Temporary visa types eligible for government subsidised training

In addition to all permanent residency visa holders, the following visa holders are eligible:

Skilled – Regional (Provisional) Visa (subclass 489)
Skilled – Regional Sponsored Visa (subclass 475)
Skilled - Regional Sponsored Visa (subclass 487)
Skilled Independent - Regional (Provisional) Visa (subclass 495)
Business Owner (Provisional) Visa (subclass 160)
Senior Executive (Provisional) Visa (subclass 161)
Investor (Provisional) Visa (subclass 162)
State/Territory Sponsored Business Owner (provisional) Visa, subclass 163
State/Territory Sponsored Senior Executive (provisional) Visa, subclass 164
State/Territory Sponsored Investor (provisional) Visa, subclass 165
Business Innovation and Investment (provisional) Visa subclass 188
Safe Haven Enterprise Visa (SHEV) subclass 790
Bridging Visa E (BE) subclass 050 and 051
Temporary Protection Visa (TPV) subclass 785
Bridging Visa F (BVF) subclass 060

If you are unsure whether a visa category is permanent or temporary you can type your visa subclass number into the site search area of the Immigration website and find out.

To check any work or study entitlement conditions attached to a visa, visit the Australian Government’s Visa Entitlement Verification Online service.

Sign up to stay informed and we’ll send you updates as information is released.
Enrolment conditions

Some subsidised training has enrolment conditions and is only available to particular groups of students or particular Training Providers.

The Subsidised Training List shows the subsidised training courses and the enrolment conditions which apply.

Training Providers should check the current version of Subsidised Training List at Subsidised Training List.
Upfront assessment of need

An upfront assessment of need is required for all eligible prospective participants seeking access to a WorkReady subsidised training place. This is to ensure that only individuals who have the capacity to undertake and successfully complete a vocational course will have access to a subsidised training place.

The Upfront Assessment of Need Working Instructions describes the process and requirements. All the documents and reports required for the process can be found at Forms and Publications for Training Providers.
Persons under the Guardianship of the Minister

South Australians of any age who have been, or are under the Guardianship of the Minister for Education and Child Development are eligible for an exemption from Student Course Fees for all courses delivered by Training Providers. The normal WorkReady eligibility rules apply.

Training Providers will be paid the subsidy as set out in the Subsidy Calculator for students entitled to a Student Course Fee exemption.

Call the Skills and Employment Infoline on 1800 506 266 for an application form.
Delivering Foundation Skills Courses

Consent is required from the Minister to enrol students in a full qualification. Read the Guideline for use of and enrolment in Foundation Skills Courses and find out about applying at Apply to vary your Contract.


----------

